# Command 2000 Manual?



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if the manual for the MRC Command 2000 is available online anywhere?


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind, I found it. It's always in the last place you look.


----------

